# Skylight



## aldernester (Apr 23, 2010)

I am designing a house and want to incorporate a skylight into the design. The skylight will will be placed above the entry inside the home. The roof design is a hip roof with dutch gables. I am placing the sky light on the dutch gable side of the home. The problem is that i have is that i have a an exterior gabled porch roof over the entry of the home. The positioning of the skylight will put the bottom edge of the skylight within 4 1/2" of the ridge of the entry roof. Do you think i can properly flash the skylight and have the ridge and the two valleys be sealed from water intrusion?


----------



## ProfessionalMetalRoofs (Apr 25, 2010)

*Put metal down*

No problem...just put down a metal barrier from the skylight to over the ridge and shingle over it. A flat piece of sheet metal is easy to come by and will last forever. It will take the form of the roof with some pressing and a few cuts and folds in the right place. seal all the cuts and corners and joints with Geocel 2300 and you'll have no problem. Also consider putting down ice and water shield before the metal. It's the self adhesive membrane that seals onto the decking.


----------

